# My mind never feels clear



## Fluke93 (Nov 2, 2010)

Ever since ive been DP'd my mind has never felt clear. At times it feels clearer, but even when the disassociation fades a little at times my mind feels physically like its fogged up. I don't know if this has to do with depression, or if its just DP. I hear a lot of depressed people have "brain fog" so I'm not sure if its the DP or if its a separate issue. It rarely gives me a break its pretty horrible. Feels like its stuffed up or something. Does anyone else feel like this?


----------



## Gypsy85 (Sep 23, 2010)

Constant for almost 10 months now, yes. It feels like a knot in my brain or a heavy cloud or something like that. I get the impression that this is due to over-thinking- no matter if based on DP and/or depression. My mind feels tired and in standby-modus, so it switches off a bit. That is just my impression!

But, don't worry. I am convinced most here experience this


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

Yeah I've been feeling like this for quite a while now, it sucks :S


----------



## yesyes (Oct 19, 2008)

ditto here


----------



## dpsince2002 (Oct 26, 2008)

I have that, too, and I've been wondering about my kind of jumbled thinking vs. brain fog, since my brother has been experiencing some depression recently, and has talked about the latter. In the last week or so, it seems like I've had an even harder time thinking than "normal" (during the last 8+ years of dp), where I'll decide that I'm going to do one thing, like eat toast for breakfast, then a little avalanche of obsessive thoughts will break into that, like "no, you absolutely should NOT, because you don't really like toast that much," and I'll get these moments of paralysis, where I can't make up my mind. They haven't been lasting more than a few seconds, and may be due to extra stress, on top of my dp. Not fun, though


----------

